# HELP!! Bamboo shirts



## Richardrich (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi and thank you in Advance
I was asked if I could put vinyl on a bamboo shirt, (70bamboo/30 cotton)
I tried what I had I need a recommendation for vinyl and maybe time and temp
Mikw


----------

